# Strange Facts



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmmm, So in Washington State, it is illegal for a virgin to have sex.
Under _any_ circumstances, even on the wedding night.

And In Bangledash (sp?) masturbation is Punishable by Death.

It is illegal for any member (lol pun) of the Nevada Legislature to wear a penis costume While legislature is in session.

Bananas are radio-active due to high potassium count.

Any weird facts you all have?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

That in a high enough energy state space destabilises and matter is created.
(Yeah I know, I just really like this cause I shat brixs when I heard about it)


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2011)

Ambushes are a valid military maneuver.
Ambushing bushes is a felony.


----------



## anniekitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Elephants are the only land mammals with four working knees.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Bananas are radio-active due to high potassium count.


 
Fun fact - everything is radioactive. Only the degree varies.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

It it illegal to sleep on top of a refrigerator outdoors in Pennsylvania. 


not kidding....


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Fun fact - everything is radioactive. Only the degree varies.


 
Yeah, I know, but Bananas are detectable. 

In theory Mass drags on Time, more mass of an object, slower time. More empty space, faster time.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 22, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> It it illegal to sleep on top of a refrigerator outdoors in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> not kidding....


 
In other Pennsylvania refrigerator law, it's unlawful for a babysitter to consume all the contents of a client's fridge.

Also in New York City it is illegal to burn pigeons.

And the age of consent in Mexico is 12, so pedophiles, book your flights today!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 22, 2011)

Shop keepers in newzealand can be fined for false advertising if they do not use red ink to write prices in magazines.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 22, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also in New York City it is illegal to burn pigeons.



What about microwaving them or baking them in an oven?



			
				Term_the_Schmuck said:
			
		

> And the age of consent in Mexico is 12, so pedophiles, book your flights today!


 
... Hey Ace? How good's your Spanish esse homie loc?


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2011)

It is illegal to wear an orange jumpsuit in oklahoma.

It is illegal to wear a bear suit in public in wisconsin.

In Alaska, you may not look at a moose from an airplane.

In Miami, it's forbidden to imitate an animal. Guess where y'all aren't goin'? :u

Icky, this one is for you- In Utah, birds have the right of way on any public highway.. 

I know a bunch of thse. :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 22, 2011)

In the UK it is a driving offense to park a car with two of it's wheels on the sidewalk.

It is illegal for farmers to remove public footpaths that run across their land. However they can move them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it in Kansas where it is illegal to roll a barrel across the road?
In Alexandria Minnesota No man may kiss his wife while have the smell of Garlic, or Onions on his breath, and if the wife requests it, he _must_ brush his teeth.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... Hey Ace? How good's your Spanish esse homie loc?


Not that great but I could learn, I rather learn German though, better job stibility in Germany then in Mexico.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 22, 2011)

Men have 1-3 inches of hidden penis inside their abdomen, you can get a surgery to have a tendon cut and let that 1-3 inches be used, downside is recovery time is 6-8 weeks


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

Women may not wear high heels in Alabama's state capital... Men are exempt from this ban.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Men have 1-3 inches of hidden penis inside their abdomen, you can get a surgery to have a tendon cut and let that 1-3 inches be used, downside is recovery time is 6-8 weeks


 
I actually knew this.

Men are not to have sexual intercourse with a fish in Minnesota. (Apparently it is fine for women)

Romboch Virginia, it is illegal to do anything sexual with the lights on.


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Men have 1-3 inches of hidden penis inside their abdomen, you can get a surgery to have a tendon cut and let that 1-3 inches be used, downside is recovery time is 6-8 weeks



Magic. ._.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I actually knew this.
> 
> *Men are not to have sexual intercourse with a fish in Minnesota. (Apparently it is fine for women)
> *
> Romboch Virginia, it is illegal to do anything sexual with the lights on.


 
Oh murr- those trout are frisky in bed...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2011)

In Texas it is a hanging offence to steal cattle, it's a deadwood law that nobody cars about enforcing.
Texas has tens of thousands of deadwood laws they don't enforce unless they want to take you in for something else, for example if the police KNOW you have a dead body in your car's trunk they'll just use a deadwood law to give them permission to look in your trunk.


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 23, 2011)

in china you can watch an entirely naked woman without a problem, but if you observe strongly dedicated to her feet you could stay several days in jail
in florida a single woman can't jump in parachute on weekends
in france it's illegal to name a pig as napoleon
it's illegal to die in the british parlament


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 23, 2011)

The human body is really only supposed to last 40 years.
Popular/rich people can get away with stuff that normal people would be jailed for.


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 23, 2011)

in germany a pillow can be considered a deadly weapon
in england it's ilegal to be drunk in posesion of a cow


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> Popular/rich people can get away with stuff that normal people would be jailed for.


 
This is common knowledge though.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 23, 2011)

In California, no vehicle without a driver may exceed 60 miles per hour.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

In Hong Kong a Wife who is betrayed has legal right to kill her husband.
As long as that woman does so with her bare hands.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 23, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> In Hong Kong a Wife who is betrayed has legal right to kill her husband.
> As long as that woman does so with her bare hands.


 
I actually knew this.

111,111,111 x 111,111,111=12,345,678,987,654,321

Britney Spears uses the alias Allota Warmheart when checking into hotels.

Hydroxydesoxycorticosterone and Hydroxydeoxycorticosterones are the largest anagrams.

All the clocks in Pulp Fiction read 4:20.

Johnny Depp lost his virginity at 13.

A man once sued his doctor because he survived his cancer longer than the doctor predicted.

The Taco Bell dog is actually a girl and is named Gidget.

In Arizona, it is illegal to have more than 2 dildos in one's house.

In Australia, Jedi is an official religion and has 70,000+ followers.


----------



## Cain (Mar 23, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It is illegal to wear an orange jumpsuit in oklahoma.
> 
> It is illegal to wear a bear suit in public in wisconsin.
> 
> ...


 
Damn. No bear suits in Wisconsin? Guess that means no bear furries in Wisconsin!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a book of the "weird law" ones, but I don't have it with me. 

For a non-law related one: The _Titanic_ only had three boilers. The fourth smokestack is a fake put on because the designers thought that having only three smokestacks looked funny.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 24, 2011)

Cows can produce 10 liters of saliva daily.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 24, 2011)

All living creatures, including humans, glow. Light emitted from the skin of humans is most prominent around the cheeks and mouth, however it is too dim for our eyes to pick up.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 24, 2011)

[FONT=verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]Most lipstick contains fish scales
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]It's illegal to drink beer out of a bucket while you're sitting on a curb in St. Louis
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]Over 2500 left handed people a year are killed from using products made for right handed people
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]Porcupines float in water
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]Cat urine glows under a black-light
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]The electric chair was invented by a dentist
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]Windmills always turn counter-clockwise. Except for the windmills in Ireland
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]It's against the law to pawn your dentures in Las Vegas
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]It's against the law to burp, or sneeze in a certain church in Omaha, Nebraska
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]you're born with 300 bones, but when you get to be an adult, you only have 206
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]In Natoma, Kansas, it's illegal to throw knives at men wearing striped suits
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]Thomas Edison, lightbulb inventor, was afraid of the dark
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-1]Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie

Q is the only letter in the alphabet that does not appear in the name of any of the United States
Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying
Bats always turn left when exiting a cave
In the year 2000, Pope John Paul II was named an "Honorary Harlem Globetrotter."
An earthquake on Dec. 16, 1811 caused parts of the Mississippi River to flow backwards
In England, in the 1880's, "Pants" was considered a dirty word
Men are 6 times more likely to be struck by lightning than women
Ernest Vincent Wright wrote a novel, "Gadsby", which contains over 50,000 words -- none of them with the letter E
Bulls are colorblind, therefore will usually charge at a matador's waving cape no matter what color it is
Smelling bananas and/or green apples (smelling, not eating) can help you lose weight

In Philadelphia, you can't put pretzels in bags based on an Act of 1760. 
It is against the law to mispronounce the name of the State of Arkansas in that State. 
In Memphis, Tennessee, a woman is not to drive a car unless a man warns approaching motorists or pedestrians by walking in front of the car that is being driven. 
In Georgia, it is against the law to slap a man on the back or front. 
In Rochester, Michigan, the law is that anyone bathing in public must have the bathing suit inspected by a police officer
In Ohio, one must have a license to keep a bear
In North Carolina, it is against the law for dogs and cats to fight
In Singapore, it is illegal to chew gum
In Virginia, chickens cannot lay eggs before 8:00 a.m., and must be done before 4:00 p.m
In the state of Colorado, a pet cat, if loose, must have a tail-light
In California, a law created in 1925 makes it illegal to wiggle while dancing
In North Carolina, it is against the law for a rabbit to race down the street
In Missouri, a man must have a permit to shave

A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.
On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily
Farting in a spacesuit damages it
If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will
instantly go mad and sting itself to death
Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a
piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with
Charlie Chaplin once won third prize in a Charlie Chaplin
look-alike contest
The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book
most often stolen from public libraries

[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Trance (Mar 24, 2011)

You must walk the length of a football field in order to burn off the calories in one M&M.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Louisiana has an oddly specific law stating that you cannot tie an alligator to a firehydrant...


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Cinderella's castle in the WDW Magic Kingdom is precisely 189ft. tall because if it was 1ft. taller they would have had to put a blinking light at the top for airplane traffic.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 25, 2011)

In Iowa one is required to purchase the appropriate tax stamp if they want to sell pot.  This is despite the fact that selling pot is illegal to begin with.


----------



## garaak (Mar 28, 2011)

Women working in exotic pet stores in Britain can go topless.

In Wisconsin (I think), it is illegal for a donkey to sleep in a bathtub.

It takes 8 minutes for sunlight to reach Earth.

Due to orbital wobble, Earth is only in the same place every ~26000 years

Stopping time is theoretically possible, reversing it is not.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 28, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> I actually knew this.
> 
> 111,111,111 x 111,111,111=12,345,678,987,654,321
> 
> ...


That dog is now dead I believe.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 29, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hmmmm, So in Washington State, it is illegal for a virgin to have sex.
> Under _any_ circumstances, even on the wedding night.


Need citation. Too lazy to look it up myself, considering it's tough to tell fact from fiction regarding wacky state laws.

As the movie "Juno" said, babies have fingernails. I have yet to confirm this for myself, but it seems interesting. Maybe a little unusual.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I don't enjoy looking for things. o.o
I didn't find a citation, I found it on a sit that lists all kinds of laws though, maybe it is fiction, or a law that was in place a long time ago.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

The spots on budgies/parakeets cheeks glow under UV light and budgies can see this with their eyes


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

A snail can sleep for 3 years.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Cats and polar bears are usually left-handed
Try it out, play with your cat and see which hand he swipes with


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 29, 2011)

Fact- Clayton's cats have a staring problem.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fact- Clayton's cats have a staring problem.


 Fact - My cats are children in cat bodies


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Fact - My cats are children in cat bodies


 
Shouldn't you be beating them with bats then :V

Fact humans and giraffes have the same amount of neck vertebra.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Shouldn't you be beating them with bats then :V
> 
> Fact humans and giraffes have the same amount of neck vertebra.


 
NO
I FUCKING LOVE MY CATS. I believe I gave birth to them. I would take a bullet for my cats - 1 bullet for each cat

Omg do they really??

All of my cool facts will be about animals.
The Norweigan Lundehund [dog breed] has six toes, can bend their head backwards along their own spine and turn their forelegs to the side at a 90-degree horizontal angle to their body, and their pricked, upright ears can be folded shut to form a near-tight seal by folding forward or backward.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate trivia like this because CITATION NEEDED. Way too many of these are just bullshit fabrications. >:C


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

The dog with the strongest bite force is NOT the Pitbull! It is the Rottweiler - with 328lbs, this is in direct correlation with head size.
& Pitbulls do not have locking jaws.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 29, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I hate trivia like this because CITATION NEEDED. Way too many of these are just bullshit fabrications. >:C


 
Hehehehehehee, Ha.
:3
So?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

A lynx can spot a mouse 250feet away


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 29, 2011)

Homosexual men have a smaller hippocampus than heterosexual men.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Homosexual men have a smaller hippocampus than heterosexual men.


_ "The hippocampus is a major component of the brains of humans and other mammals. It belongs to the limbic system and plays important roles in the c*onsolidation of information from short-term memory to long-term memory and spatial navigation.*"_

What.

Adult Blue Jays are known for their unusual moulting behaviour. The birds undergo a complete change of plumage between June and July, and are avid â€˜antersâ€™ during this period. â€˜Antingâ€™ is the process of using ants or other materials to preen or clean feathers. Birds have been known to use odd materials, including lit cigarettes, to â€˜ant.â€™


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 29, 2011)

That or it's the hypothalamus. I am pretty sure it is the hippocampus though, maybe I should look it up in my psychology text.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Opossums do not actually "play dead", they pass out.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 29, 2011)

Men find women that are more full to be more attractive, but women choose thinner women as the specimen man would like more.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That or it's the hypothalamus. I am pretty sure it is the hippocampus though, maybe I should look it up in my psychology text.


the hypothalamus is the portion of the brain that controls body temperature. It is also the cause of a brain freeze, as it is located near the soft pallette. When it gets too cold it invokes a pain reaction.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Cats like to sleep by/on your face because they like the sound of you breathing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 29, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> the hypothalamus is the portion of the brain that controls body temperature. It is also the cause of a brain freeze, as it is located near the soft pallette. When it gets too cold it invokes a pain reaction.


 
I know, it also has to do with hunger I think.


----------



## BRN (Mar 29, 2011)

It is illegal to die in the Houses Of Parliament.

It is technically treason, and therefore punishable by death, to place a stamp upsidedown on an envelope.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

SIX said:


> It is technically treason, and therefore punishable by death, to place a stamp upsidedown on an envelope.


 :\


----------



## Telnac (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Cats and polar bears are usually left-handed
> Try it out, play with your cat and see which hand he swipes with


Hrm, inconclusive in my home.  My Maine Coon clearly favors his left paw, but my Toyger favors his right.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Hrm, inconclusive in my home.  My Maine Coon clearly favors his left paw, but my Toyger favors his right.


My cats are mostly left but sometimes they'll use right


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 29, 2011)

By Florida state law, the center of the universe is declared to be a point on the campus of the New College of Florida.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

In Virginia, it is illegal to do any position orther than the Missionary during sex.
It is also illegal to have sex with the lights off and the windows closed. 
It is Illegal to tickle a woman in Virginia.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 30, 2011)

If you walk up to a giant sequoia in California, you'll find that its bark is fuzzy.

Well I thought it was strange, anyway...


----------



## Spatel (Mar 30, 2011)

Geography!

Reno, Nevada is further to west than Los Angeles
El Paso, Texas is closer to the California border than it is to Dallas.
The Atlantic entrance to the Panama canal is west of the Pacific entrance.


----------



## Trance (Mar 30, 2011)

People with index fingers that are much shorter than their ring fingers are likely to be very good runners.

i read that in a magazine, it must be true. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2011)

It is illegal to let your pig run free in Detroit unless it has a ring in its nose.
In Michigan it is illegal for a man to scowl at his wife on Sunday
In Nebraska, if a child burps during church, his parent may be arrested.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 30, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That or it's the hypothalamus. I am  pretty sure it is the hippocampus though, maybe I should look it up in  my psychology text.


 
According to wikipedia:


> -Gay men and straight women have, on average, equally proportioned brain  hemispheres. Lesbian women and straight men have, on average, slightly  larger right brain hemispheres.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_basis_for_homosexuality#cite_note-48
> -The VIP SCN nucleus of the hypothalamus is larger in men than in women, and larger in gay men than in heterosexual men.
> -The average size of the INAH-3  in the brains of gay men is approximately the same size as INAH 3 in  women, which is significantly smaller, and the cells more densely  packed, than in heterosexual men's brains.
> -The suprachiasmatic nucleus was found by Swaab and Hopffman to be larger in gay men than in non-gay men,[54] the suprachiasmatic nucleus is also known to be larger in men than in women.


----------



## BRN (Mar 30, 2011)

Spatel said:


> According to wikipedia:



Sounds more like neurobiology than psychology.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 30, 2011)

And what about bisexuals? Apparently we're just sluts:



> Several studies comparing bisexuals with hetero- or homosexuals have  indicated that bisexuals have higher rates of sexual activity, fantasy  or erotic interest. Van Wyk and Geist (1984) found that male and female  bisexuals had more sexual fantasy than heterosexuals. Dixon (1985) found  that bisexual men had more sexual activities with women than did  heterosexual men. Bisexual men masturbated more but had fewer happy  marriages than heterosexuals.
> 
> LaVey's (1991) examination at autopsy of 18 homosexual men, 1 bisexual  man, 16 presumably heterosexual men and 6 presumably heterosexual women  found that the INAH 3 nucleus of the anterior hypothalamus  of homosexual men was smaller than that of heterosexual men and closer  in size of heterosexual women. Although grouped with homosexuals, the  INAH 3 size of the one bisexual subject was similar to that of the  heterosexual men.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisexuality#cite_note-VanWyk-40


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 30, 2011)

Fact- my dog ate a nail once and shit out a screw.

On a side not we are unaware if she ate a screw at some other point in the day.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 30, 2011)

According to a study, the more choices a person has while shopping, the more stressed they become.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2011)

Spatel said:


> And what about bisexuals? Apparently we're just sluts:


 You talk as if this is news.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Fact- my dog ate a nail once and shit out a screw.
> 
> On a side not we are unaware if she ate a screw at some other point in the day.


 
*WHAT.*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fact- my dog ate a nail once and shit out a screw.
> 
> On a side not we are unaware if she ate a screw at some other point in the day.


 
You have found the answer to alchemy, gratz.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Mar 30, 2011)

my friend Desmond told me that it is illegal to commit suicide
In France it is against the law to give someone AIDS
I have 5 nipples


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2011)

I think this video explains itself.

[video=youtube;NWFXf2qjXeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWFXf2qjXeg[/video]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 30, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> my friend Desmond told me that it is illegal to commit suicide
> In France it is against the law to give someone AIDS


 
It is, it can be counted as murder in some cases.

It's illegal to do that anywhere, and you can be jailed if you give it to someone without telling them.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 31, 2011)

There are now more black men in American prisons than were enslaved prior to the Civil War.

Though that's not really so much "strange" as it is "depressing".


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 31, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fact- my dog ate a nail once and shit out a screw.
> 
> On a side not we are unaware if she ate a screw at some other point in the day.


 
My fat ass dog has eaten aluminum shavings, foam ear plugs, and all manner of non food items, still healthy, still fat, it's funny to watch him run


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 31, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> My fat ass dog
> >still healthy
> >still fat


Wrong. Stop feeding your dog human food.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wrong. Stop feeding your dog human food.


 
I don't feed him human food, in fact, he's on a diet right now, I honestly can't figure what he's eating besides what I'm feeding him that would make him fat.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 31, 2011)

If you want to get drunk quickly mix your booze with diet sodas. The content of the sodas processess the booze into your bloodstream faster.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 31, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> I don't feed him human food, in fact, he's on a diet right now, I honestly can't figure what he's eating besides what I'm feeding him that would make him fat.


 Give him lots of exercise every day. Exercise =/= letting him run in the backyard for 15 mins


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 31, 2011)

You can bleed someone out in 8 minutes if you sever their renal artery.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 31, 2011)

In ancient greece, sex was casual.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 31, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If you want to get drunk quickly mix your booze with diet sodas. The content of the sodas processess the booze into your bloodstream faster.


 
If you want to get drunk really fast, just give yourself an alcohol enema.  It'll be absorbed into the bloodstream quicker.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 31, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> If you want to get drunk really fast, just give yourself an alcohol douche.  It'll be absorbed into the bloodstream quicker.


 
I don't really want to shit blood/alcohol though... And guys don't have vaginas.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 31, 2011)

Bearcats smell like popcorn, even their pee smell like popcorn.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 31, 2011)

strange fact
my birds are very soft.

also, my cat red will dig his claws into my shirt and hang there while i pet him
i call it cliffhanger
sometimes he'll hike up using only his claws ad it hurts so much


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That in a high enough energy state space destabilises and matter is created.
> (Yeah I know, I just really like this cause I shat brixs when I heard about it)


 
Sauce, dude.


----------



## Branch (Apr 1, 2011)

it has been proposed that the universe is expanding at an accelerating pace.
it has been proposed that all galaxies eventually die as supermassive black holes.
steven hawking succesfully showed that black holes give off low-grade thermal radiation.

when all galaxies and blackholes are only thermal radiation, there is no more mass to slow down and distort the space time continuum. the radiation is then spread out infinitely, and evenly.

at this point, there is no mass in the universe. no time. and no distance. only energy.
the universe has become a singularity once more.

and the big bang repeats itself.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooray for anti-matter!
Which is some form of energy also a theory of how the big bang occurred.


----------

